# Babbs January Meeting



## clarkey7 (3/1/11)

Brisbane Amateur Beer Brewers (BABBs) monthly meeting will be held Thursday January 27, 2011 at Lynndon Bowls Club, Galsworthy Street, Holland Park, Qld. Arrive 7:30pm for an 8:00pm start.

Visitors are always welcome. Bring along a few tallies to share and compare.

*2011 Mash Paddle competition briefing:-*

The BABB's specialty beer style will be announced. The beers will be judged by BABB's members at the May mini-comp and another group in the preceding month. The 2011 Mash Paddle and Mini-comp winner will be announced at the May meeting.

*Mini Comp No. 1:- Pale Ale and Bitter.* 

At time of entry, beer must be nominated into BABB's beer classes:
3.1 (Cream Ale), 3.2 (Blonde Ale), 3.3 (Klsch), 3.4 (Australian Pale Ale), 3.5 (Australian Bitter Ale), 3.6 (English Bitter), 3.7 (English Best Bitter), 3.8 (Extra Special/Strong Bitter), 3.9 (English Pale Ale), 3.10 (English IPA).

Please note this year the sub-categories for the mini-comps and the 2011 Annual Competition have been expanded to allow members to brew, receive feedback, taste, judge and learn about a greater variety of beers.

Bring on a big year and see you at the meeting,

Cheers

PB (Dave)


----------



## winkle (3/1/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> Brisbane Amateur Beer Brewers (BABBs) monthly meeting will be held Thursday January 27, 2011 at Lynndon Bowls Club, Galsworthy Street, Holland Park, Qld. Arrive 7:30pm for an 8:00pm start.
> 
> Visitors are always welcome. Bring along a few tallies to share and compare.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to it. 
Hmmm, I've been meaning to brew a English IPA for some time now - might have to get on with it.


----------



## browndog (3/1/11)

winkle said:


> Looking forward to it.
> Hmmm, I've been meaning to brew a English IPA for some time now - might have to get on with it.




Yes Perry,
Get on with it and how ever many hops you were planning on using............................................Double it.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB (3/1/11)

Got a couple of bottles of Citra Blonde Ale I was planning on entering. Maybe an Aussie Pale Ale too.... How many beers can we enter into comps? (sorry, been a long bloody time since I've entered.....)

Cheers


----------



## eviljesus (3/1/11)

Hey guys,

Been brewing for a while jsut doing the K&K, but nailing that on all fronts, but looking to get a bit more indepth with the whole thing.

Whats needed to join BABBs? Very keen on finding some like minded people, cos my missus just doesnt share the passion haha

Cheers,
Evil.


----------



## DKS (3/1/11)

NickB said:


> Got a couple of bottles of Citra Blonde Ale I was planning on entering. Maybe an Aussie Pale Ale too.... How many beers can we enter into comps? (sorry, been a long bloody time since I've entered.....)
> 
> Cheers



Good to hear Nick,
One to be scored and counted, one marked for evaluation / feedback only. Nominated prior to entry which is which of course.
Daz


----------



## NickB (3/1/11)

Awesome, thanks Daz. Just to clarify, that's two per comp, not per category...?

eviljesus - Just rock up on the night and talk to the treasurer (not sure who now, sorry!) about becoming a member.

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (3/1/11)

Two per _minicomp_ . And remember to register one for placement judging in the comp itself. At the Belgians night, Argon very timidly and apologetically entered a Belgian for comments only and if he'd put it in for comp it would have won, got something like 43 iirc. 

oops edit: Nick if you have been to a meeting already and have been sighted and deemed not a total derro or a crim then you can apply for membership but need to get onto the sec straight away and pay fees otherwise only registered members can enter - I thought you were already a member  
Otherwise you still have a couple of weeks to extracto digitum pronto amigo

:icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (3/1/11)

BribieG said:


> Two per _minicomp_ . And remember to register one for placement judging in the comp itself. At the Belgians night, Argon very timidly and apologetically entered a Belgian for comments only and if he'd put it in for comp it would have won, got something like 43 iirc.
> 
> oops edit: Nick if you have been to a meeting already and have been sighted and deemed not a total derro or a crim then you can apply for membership but need to get onto the sec straight away and pay fees otherwise only registered members can enter - I thought you were already a member
> Otherwise you still have a couple of weeks to extracto digitum pronto amigo
> ...



Thanks Biribie.

I am already a member, have been for a couple of years. Was responding to eviljesus' post about membership.

Will be entering my Citra Blonde for judging, and most likely my Aussie Pale Ale for comments only.

Looking forward to being an active BABBs member once again!

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Bribie G (3/1/11)

That's what I thought. I hadn't read the thread properly and thought "eviljesus" was a cursing word used out in Nanango - like when your banjo bass string snaps - apologies to Eviljesus himself


----------



## globe (8/1/11)

How do i become a member? 
:super:


----------



## NickB (8/1/11)

See above GB - basically rock up and speak to the treasurer on the night.

Cheers


----------



## globe (8/1/11)

Awesome looking forward to it.


----------



## Bribie G (8/1/11)

Racking my minicomp beer into cold-crash tomorrow :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle (8/1/11)

BribieG said:


> Racking my minicomp beer into cold-crash tomorrow :icon_chickcheers:



That's me out then


----------



## geoff_tewierik (8/1/11)

Only an IPA in the fermenter for me at the moment, not sure whether Target and Styrian Goldings would suit the style for an English IPA.

And waiting on a new mash tun, so will be a bit before I brew again, can't wait for it


----------



## Bribie G (8/1/11)

Winkle, probably not, in last years ales minicomp my TF Golden Promise + Challenger + Styrians + Ringwood yeast "lacked the hallmarks of an English bitter" :wacko:
Maybe I should have hopped it to 100 IBU with Chinook or something


----------



## eviljesus (8/1/11)

Cheers for the info boys. Hope to see you guys there!

Apologies accepted bribie!


----------



## NickB (8/1/11)

Be great to see you EvilJesus - make yourself known and we'll buy you a beer


----------



## WildaYeast (8/1/11)

BribieG said:


> ..._ extracto digitum pronto amigo_



A new one, EDPA, eh? Love it! :lol:


----------



## eviljesus (8/1/11)

Ill make myself known and bring a few for testing and comments. 

Only K&K though atm, bnut got all the gear to go to AG, just need to get some hands on experience watching/doing a batch to see how its done.

Ill take you up on a (hbrew) beer for sure nick!


----------



## NickB (8/1/11)

Sounds good mate!

Will have my name badge on - Nick Barnes.

You should tag along to the Redcliffe brewday on the 22nd - StillScottish will be brewing a Wee Heavy and a Scottish 80/, and I'll hopefully be bringing the HERMS and brewing a double batch of American IPA to split with Winkle....

Details in this thread. Happy to give you a lift there and home as well if you're in Brissy, will be leaving from Camp Hill....let me know!!

Cheers


----------



## eviljesus (8/1/11)

Cheers for your hospitality nick! Ill check my calendar and let you know!


----------



## NickB (8/1/11)

Awesome. If you can't tell, I haven't been to BABBs in a while, and I'm excited


----------



## globe (9/1/11)

Hi im not sure if there is a thread about brewing legislation....but 
i am living next to someone with nothing better to do. He claims i am
selling home brew which im clearly not. Does anyone know of any 
home brew legislation in a vague attempt to shut him up.

Any info is appreciated.....F all i want to do is brew beer it isnt agianst
the law!!!!

Chris
:kooi:


----------



## Ross (9/1/11)

globalbrewing said:


> Hi im not sure if there is a thread about brewing legislation....but
> i am living next to someone with nothing better to do. He claims i am
> selling home brew which im clearly not. Does anyone know of any
> home brew legislation in a vague attempt to shut him up.
> ...



Chris, a little off topic in the BABBS thread, so please start a new one if you want more answers.

Simply.... If you are selling your homebrew it's illeagal. If you are not selling it then it's legal & you have nothing to worry about. 
No amount of brew legislation is going to make an iota of difference if your neighbour believes you are selling it.

Cheers Ross


----------



## RdeVjun (9/1/11)

Is there a link to the BABB beer classes style guidelines somewhere? Or just the relevant sections for the January Pale and Bitter MiniComp would be super. (Not a member yet!)


----------



## Howlingdog (9/1/11)

Members log-in and you will find the styles and guidelines in the Download section.  

HD


----------



## Boondy (21/1/11)

Hey all,

I'm pretty keen to meet to meet up with other brewers, particularly North-side - I'm near Samford.

Checked out the web site, and noticed nominations are required. Hopefully obtainable on the night????

Hoping to meet some of you there,

Cheers

Sean


----------



## bradsbrew (21/1/11)

Boondy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm pretty keen to meet to meet up with other brewers, particularly North-side - I'm near Samford.
> 
> ...



Will be good to see you there Boondy. Just rock up as a visitor then put your membership application at the next meeting. Dont worry too much about the nominations .............they let winkle join  

Plenty of northside brewers.

Cheers Brad


----------



## winkle (21/1/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Will be good to see you there Boondy. Just rock up as a visitor then put your membership application at the next meeting. Dont worry too much about the nominations .............they let winkle join
> 
> Plenty of northside brewers.
> 
> Cheers Brad



Only after much argument


----------



## Boondy (21/1/11)

Excellent, thanks for that.
Looking forwards to meeting a few of you there.


----------



## argon (21/1/11)

Boondy said:


> Excellent, thanks for that.
> Looking forwards to meeting a few of you there.



Is it just me or at BABBs should we be wearing a second set of name badges with our AHB handles on?


----------



## browndog (21/1/11)

argon said:


> Is it just me or at BABBs should we be wearing a second set of name badges with our AHB handles on?



You get to know them eventually.

BD


----------



## bconnery (22/1/11)

Brisbane Amateur Beer Brewers (BABBs) monthly meeting will be held Thursday January 27, 2011 at Lynndon Bowls Club, Galsworthy Street, Holland Park, Qld. Arrive 7:30pm for an 8:00pm start.

Visitors are always welcome. Bring along a few tallies to share and compare.

2011 Mash Paddle competition briefing:-

The BABB's specialty beer style will be announced. The beers will be judged by BABB's members at the May mini-comp and another group in the preceding month. The 2011 Mash Paddle and Mini-comp winner will be announced at the May meeting.

Mini Comp No. 1:- Pale Ale and Bitter.

At time of entry, beer must be nominated into BABB's beer classes:
3.1 (Cream Ale), 3.2 (Blonde Ale), 3.3 (Klsch), 3.4 (Australian Pale Ale), 3.5 (Australian Bitter Ale), 3.6 (English Bitter), 3.7 (English Best Bitter), 3.8 (Extra Special/Strong Bitter), 3.9 (English Pale Ale), 3.10 (English IPA).

Please note this year the sub-categories for the mini-comps and the 2011 Annual Competition have been expanded to allow members to brew, receive feedback, taste, judge and learn about a greater variety of beers.

Bring on a big year and see you at the meeting,

Cheers


----------



## Sinfathisar (22/1/11)

So would someone be able to tell me what actually happens at a BABBS meeting?
I understand that there is brewing competitions but not sure what else.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/1/11)

Sinfathisar said:


> So would someone be able to tell me what actually happens at a BABBS meeting?
> I understand that there is brewing competitions but not sure what else.




Beer nerds sit around talking beer, sharing beer, looking at beer, smelling their forearm then beer and most of all learn heaps about brewing techniques and different beer styles.

oh yeah and laugh and talk shit. And take the piss out of each other.

Cheers Brad


----------



## Sinfathisar (23/1/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Beer nerds sit around talking beer, sharing beer, looking at beer, smelling their forearm then beer and most of all learn heaps about brewing techniques and different beer styles.
> 
> oh yeah and laugh and talk shit. And take the piss out of each other.
> 
> Cheers Brad



ok so a lot of that sounds like fun (except the forearm part lol) but would it be the right place for a newbie kit brewer, female, who is also a 2 pot screamer with a chinese bladder? :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (23/1/11)

Sinfathisar said:


> ok so a lot of that sounds like fun (except the forearm part lol) but would it be the right place for a newbie kit brewer, female, who is also a 2 pot screamer with a chinese bladder? :lol:


Definately like i said earlier they let winkle join h34r: :lol: 

Seriously its a great club for new brewers and experience brewers to learn and share.


----------



## Bribie G (23/1/11)

There's a great spread of ages from 20s to 70s and maybe beyond, we have had a number of female members and associates and more would be welcome. If you are driving it's a good night to appreciate a range of beers in "nip" size doses without getting drunk so ideal for 2 pot screamers. After the initial short formal club thing (minutes of meeting, treasurer's report etc) The mini-comps take the form of splitting into six or more tables and the jugs and forms are brought out, and judging and discussion commences, with plates of nibbles to clear the palate. Great way of learning about styles. There are often interesting prizes for the first three or four winners, I once won a laser thermometer and a pack of Punk IPA :icon_drool2: The forearm thing is helpful to neutralise your "nose" - to recalibrate it - just sniff your own forearm and it magically clears it ready to sniff the beer again to judge aroma.  
There's also a raffle. 

Like any club it takes a few meetings to get really comfortable walking in, unless you are a screaming party type - but it's great once you get into the swing.


----------



## Sinfathisar (25/1/11)

Ok so it looks very much like I will be rocking up to the meeting w00t!
if anyone wants to take pity on a newbie I will be the empty-handed one lurking at the back  feel free to shepherd me


----------



## geoff_tewierik (25/1/11)

Don't be empty handed, bring something you've brewed, before or after the mini comp you can share it around and get some feedback on it.

Here's a tip, remember the yeast you used, it's a common question when people sample your beers.

Cheers,

GT


----------



## Sinfathisar (25/1/11)

I would if I had something :-(


----------



## geoff_tewierik (25/1/11)

s'ok I'll lend you something. I'll be selling the raffle tickets.


----------



## Sinfathisar (26/1/11)

cheers Geoff
I do have something that looks like beer, smells like beer but is in fact a lemonade  
BABBS is a beer brewer only club?


----------



## Bribie G (26/1/11)

No bring that along, we get people bringing ciders, ginger beers, meads etc although spirits are not encouraged


----------



## brando (26/1/11)

If it's my first time at Babbs, and so I'm not a member yet, I can still enter the mini comp but my placing is not counted. Is that right? 

If so, I understand that I just bring two tallies for each category. Is that right?


----------



## Bribie G (26/1/11)

Brando, the mini comp is indeed mini, members can enter *one* beer total for judging plus another bottle for comments only. A non member can enter one beer for comments - Argon did this at his first meeting and if he had been a member he would have won  - bloody nice Belgian it was. So bring an extra bottle of yours to pass around. You can be assured that we sometimes struggle to keep up with the number of entries - say 5 tables and 50 entries it can be hard going, but someone's got to do it B) 

Later if you decide to enter the Annual comp, you can enter up to six beers but all different, and in the State comp you can enter heaps and heaps


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/1/11)

brando said:


> If it's my first time at Babbs, and so I'm not a member yet, I can still enter the mini comp but my placing is not counted. Is that right?
> 
> If so, I understand that I just bring two tallies for each category. Is that right?



You can put in a beer for feedback only, as you're a non member, and you only need one tallie per category.


----------



## The Scientist (26/1/11)

All other beers which need feedback, bring to me and I'll give it a shot :icon_drunk:


----------



## argon (26/1/11)

BribieG said:


> Brando, the mini comp is indeed mini, members can enter *one* beer total for judging plus another bottle for comments only. A non member can enter one beer for comments - Argon did this at his first meeting and if he had been a member he would have won  - bloody nice Belgian it was. So bring an extra bottle of yours to pass around. You can be assured that we sometimes struggle to keep up with the number of entries - say 5 tables and 50 entries it can be hard going, but someone's got to do it B)
> 
> Later if you decide to enter the Annual comp, you can enter up to six beers but all different, and in the State comp you can enter heaps and heaps



And hence why I'm now a member (first official meeting tomorrow) Looking forward to entering my TTL clone for points and another secret one for comments. h34r:

Edit: I also doubt I will ever place again


----------



## NickB (27/1/11)

Just a quick one - will be my first time entering the Mini Comps - do we need to attach the labels from the BABBs website onto the bottles when we enter?

Cheers


----------



## winkle (27/1/11)

NickB said:


> Just a quick one - will be my first time entering the Mini Comps - do we need to attach the labels from the BABBs website onto the bottles when we enter?
> 
> Cheers



You could if you wanted to Nick, but there's usually a pile of entry forms/labels on the trolley as you walk in.


----------



## Moz (27/1/11)

Hey guys, I'll be dropping by for the first time. I'm very much in the same boat as Sinfathisar. I can bring a Pilsner I have on tap. It isn't my best effort, but I can handle criticism.


----------



## argon (27/1/11)

Moz said:


> Hey guys, I'll be dropping by for the first time. I'm very much in the same boat as Sinfathisar. I can bring a Pilsner I have on tap. It isn't my best effort, but I can handle criticism.




Bring it along mate;

here are the styles for evaluation tonight. 



> Mini Comp No. 1:- Pale Ale and Bitter.
> 
> At time of entry, beer must be nominated into BABB's beer classes:
> 3.1 (Cream Ale), 3.2 (Blonde Ale), 3.3 (Klsch), 3.4 (Australian Pale Ale), 3.5 (Australian Bitter Ale), 3.6 (English Bitter), 3.7 (English Best Bitter), 3.8 (Extra Special/Strong Bitter), 3.9 (English Pale Ale), 3.10 (English IPA).



Could always just bring it along for informal comments... or if you think you have any beers that can squeeze into any of these styles


----------



## Moz (27/1/11)

The Pils is all I got at the moment argon. I seem to drink it quicker then I can make it. It doesn't matter too much, I just didn't want to rock up empty handed.


----------



## winkle (28/1/11)

Good work PB, you're giving that AndrewQLD fella a run for his money :icon_cheers:


----------



## argon (28/1/11)

winkle said:


> Good work PB, you're giving that AndrewQLD fella a run for his money :icon_cheers:



Was that the Aussie Pale at our table that just nailed the guideline? If it was, it was so spot on. Loved that big pear aroma and really sessionable flavour. Nice


----------



## winkle (28/1/11)

argon said:


> Was that the Aussie Pale at our table that just nailed the guideline? If it was, it was so spot on. Loved that big pear aroma and really sessionable flavour. Nice



Yep, pretty much spot on. Be a great session beer.

PS Nick can you send me that recipe for your RIS, I need more time sleeping on the couch <_<


----------



## Bribie G (28/1/11)

BribieG ducks out to car to get violin:

There are times at comps and minicomps when a beer is so spot on and hits the tastebuds so perfectly that everyone at the table says "man, I've got to brew this next" and your Aussie was one of them. The other one in my experience was Browndog's APA at the BABBs annual that flipped me over to attempting an APA - I ran one up before Christmas and the keg got drained by friends and family like a pack of hyenas. Second one about to go into CC on Monday. 

PB - recipe please? Particularly hopping schedule and temperatures as the pear was spine tingling. 

< violin back into case>


----------



## brando (28/1/11)

I really had a great time at my first ever Babbs meeting. Great bunch of blokes, and with common interests.

Looking forward to becoming a member and brewing for comps soon.


----------



## NickB (28/1/11)

Great to meet some of the newer faces, and great to catchup with the regulars! Have no idea how I pulled out a second place in the minicomp, but was beaten by a far superior beer. Spot on Aussie Pale Dave, really nice. Winkle and Bribie were making some interesting noises when tasting it, so it must have been good 

Cheers


----------



## beersom (28/1/11)

I assume that by PB you are all refering to pocket beers? .... and in which case after sampling more than a few of his variations of Australian Ale over the last year I can safely say that he sure knows how to make a great one.


----------



## clarkey7 (28/1/11)

BribieG said:


> BribieG ducks out to car to get violin:
> 
> There are times at comps and minicomps when a beer is so spot on and hits the tastebuds so perfectly that everyone at the table says "man, I've got to brew this next" and your Aussie was one of them. The other one in my experience was Browndog's APA at the BABBs annual that flipped me over to attempting an APA - I ran one up before Christmas and the keg got drained by friends and family like a pack of hyenas. Second one about to go into CC on Monday.
> 
> ...


I'm glad people enjoyed it. Such a simple recipe...and cheap too (if you don't count the six-pack ). 

Recipe: Toybox Sparkling Ale
Brewer: Dave
Style: Aussie Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.90 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 8.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.25 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) Grain 90.43 % 
0.40 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) Grain 8.51 % 
0.05 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 1.06 % 
25.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 28.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.00 %] (10 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) 
4.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) 
1 Starter Coopers Ale (from bottle) (Coopers #-) Yeast-Ale 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body = 63.0 C and mash out.

Change bittering addition up or down to hit target 35 IBU. Eg. last year it was 30g of 8.3%AA.

Important to drink 3 stubbies of Coopers Sparkling or Pale Ale and grow up the dregs in a 600ml starter for 48-72hrs.

Pitched @ 18degrees - hold Ferment at 18-19 for 4 days, then let it get up to 20 for 2days, Took out of fridge on Day 6.
Kegged on day 7. It's a malt muncher  .

Takes 2 weeks for this beer to meld - mainly for that late addition of hops to settle and make way for the esters to really shine.

Enjoy :beer: 

PB


----------



## Bribie G (28/1/11)

PB
I don't normally swear but I must have said the fcuk word ten times when I read your post. 
Brilliant as lighting flashing over Mount Zion. 

My urn quivers in anticipation and my POR and BB Ale are currently organising escape committees to get out of their bags to get into the brew :chug:


----------



## browndog (28/1/11)

BribieG said:


> BribieG ducks out to car to get violin:
> 
> There are times at comps and minicomps when a beer is so spot on and hits the tastebuds so perfectly that everyone at the table says "man, I've got to brew this next" and your Aussie was one of them. The other one in my experience was Browndog's APA at the BABBs annual that flipped me over to attempting an APA - I ran one up before Christmas and the keg got drained by friends and family like a pack of hyenas. Second one about to go into CC on Monday.
> 
> ...




Hmmmm....... I think I am going to have to bring in a rule where if a table gets a beer that good, they have to call in the stewards for a sample.

-BD


----------



## bradsbrew (29/1/11)

So what s the mash paddle this year??

Brad


----------



## geoff_tewierik (29/1/11)

Something was mentioned about pumpkin beer.


----------



## argon (29/1/11)

browndog said:


> Hmmmm....... I think I am going to have to bring in a rule where if a table gets a beer that good, they have to call in the stewards for a sample.
> 
> -BD



Twas good... it was almost a unanimous exclamation of "pear" with a big smile on our faces when the aroma was judged.

I remember also saying, "i thought i didn't like aussie pales... well going to have to make one now!"

Brilliant example of style


----------



## winkle (31/1/11)

browndog said:


> Hmmmm....... I think I am going to have to bring in a rule where if a table gets a beer that good, they have to call in the stewards for a sample.
> 
> -BD



Easy to tell when its a good beer BD, the jug is empty before the writing is finished  .

Brad - pumpkin anything it is, Queensland Blue lager?


----------



## bradsbrew (31/1/11)

winkle said:


> Brad - pumpkin anything it is, Queensland Blue lager?



Hmmm sounds interesting. Butternut Thai Stout perhaps.


----------



## browndog (31/1/11)

Results of the January Pale ale and bitters competition are as follows due to Ross pulling his beers from the comp on a technicality (which may or may not come up for discussion at a future meeting)

1st place Dave Clarke, Aussie Pale Ale 42pts

2nd place Nick Barnes, Blonde ale 39.5 pts

3rd place Chris Ossowski, English Bitter 37 pts

4th place Michaek McShanag, ESB 36 pts

5th place Angus Rich, Aussie Pale Ale 35 pts


Congrats to Visitor Branton O'Leary with 40 pts for an English Bitter, better get that membership form filled out Branton.

A reminder there is no comp in february, with an american ales comp in march

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Snow (31/1/11)

Hey guys,

what was the Mash Paddle style announced?

- Snow.


----------



## argon (31/1/11)

Snow said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> what was the Mash Paddle style announced?
> 
> - Snow.




Pumpkin beer... anything to do with pumpkin, except no pumpkin pulp in kettle (or Johann will hunt you down h34r: )


----------



## Snow (31/1/11)

Thanks Argon. Might give that one a miss then :icon_vomit: 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Paul H (31/1/11)

We all know that fruit doesn't belong in beer, who's bright idea was it to include a vegetable?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## bradsbrew (31/1/11)

Snow said:


> Thanks Argon. Might give that one a miss then :icon_vomit:
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



I thought the same thing Snow. But then I did a bit of reading and thought it might be interesting to see how it turns out. Might only do a small batch in case though.


----------



## winkle (31/1/11)

I'm thinking that a Rauchbier with roast pumpkin and mushy peas in the mash would excite our German friends


----------



## Howlingdog (31/1/11)

Paul H said:


> We all know that fruit doesn't belong in beer, who's bright idea was it to include a vegetable?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul




In conjunction with this - http://www.goomeripumpkinfestival.com.au/n...sp?nID=22#22#22 B)


----------



## Bribie G (31/1/11)

browndog said:


> Results of the January Pale ale and bitters competition are as follows due to Ross pulling his beers from the comp on a technicality (which may or may not come up for discussion at a future meeting)
> 
> 1st place Dave Clarke, Aussie Pale Ale 42pts
> 
> ...



When I was looking for candles the other week I found six bottles of Aussie Sparkling in a wardrobe from July. I entered one in the minicomp for comments only and it scored 37


----------



## argon (31/1/11)

BribieG said:


> When I was looking for candles the other week I found six bottles of Aussie Sparkling in a wardrobe from July. I entered one in the minicomp for comments only and it scored 37



well... this one just got promoted to my first beer for this evening... i hope i give it a 37 too


----------



## brando (31/1/11)

browndog said:


> Results of the January Pale ale and bitters competition are as follows due to Ross pulling his beers from the comp on a technicality (which may or may not come up for discussion at a future meeting)
> 
> 1st place Dave Clarke, Aussie Pale Ale 42pts
> 
> ...



Thanks Tony. Yep, I already put my membership form in on the night. Now, time to get to work on an APA.


----------



## clarkey7 (1/2/11)

Snow said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> what was the Mash Paddle style announced?
> 
> - Snow.


*Pumpkin Beer......*

Any beer style, Any ABV%, Any brewing technique and addition of pumpkin at any stage from the beginning of your brew day until the beer is packaged.

The only thing we ask you not to do is put loose pumpkin pulp in the kettle. You can still do kettle additions, just not loose.

The beer will be brewed commercially and we don't want to block up their pipes etc....

Oh yeah. and the beer must include some pumpkin (raw, cooked, canned, extract, essence, seeds or all of these).

You can go for the traditional American holiday beer (Spiced like a Pumpkin Pie) or invent something new.

Like an Imperial triple raspberry chocolate pumpkin sherbet lime latte.  

I wonder if the winner ferments in a pumpkin how the commercial brewery will cope??? h34r: 

That's a big pumpkin.

Good luck everyone and enjoy.

The entries for the Mash Paddle (2 per entrant max) need to be brought along to the April Meeting to be sent outside the club for Judging.

The results will be announced at our May meeting after we do the Pumpkin Beer mini-comp.

I was going to add links to all these pumpkin recipes and videos but there is no need....Just Google Pumpkin beer and you'll get the idea.

I've been wanting to brew one of these since returning from the states and never got around to it.

PB :beerbang:


----------

